# Bulk oral



## timnguyen93 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hey there brothers. Could someone please recommend me a source that sell bulk price for oral gears ? Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 21, 2020)

Monster usually offers bulk deal, kind of on a case to case basis.  If interested shoot me a PM and I will see if I can work some sort of deal depending on how much you want.


----------



## ottomortons (Sep 3, 2020)

Use google. I think yu will find the required information)


----------



## timnguyen93 (Sep 5, 2020)

ottomortons said:


> Use google. I think yu will find the required information)



I swear every time I ask this. There?s always one ... I still giggle every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

